# First Bacon



## hitechredneck (Mar 16, 2014)

Just ordered my first pork belly. The grocery store has to order them, but at least I can get them...
Excited to use Bearcarver's tutorial and make my own. With bacon at $7-$8 per package (for the good stuff) I'm ready to throw my hat in the bacon makin ring. Pics when I start.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2014)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> Just ordered my first pork belly. The grocery store has to order them, but at least I can get them...
> Excited to use Bearcarver's tutorial and make my own. With bacon at $7-$8 per package (for the good stuff) I'm ready to throw my hat in the bacon makin ring. Pics when I start.


That's Great !!!

Let me know if you run into a question I didn't explain clearly.

Bear


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 17, 2014)

Bear's step by step is great to follow.

Only problem making bacon is I find I eat more so I can make more.


----------



## hitechredneck (Mar 17, 2014)

c farmer said:


> Bear's step by step is great to follow.
> 
> Only problem making bacon is I find I eat more so I can make more.


I have a feeling I'm going to be in the same boat...


----------



## hitechredneck (Mar 17, 2014)

Bearcarver said:


> That's Great !!!
> 
> Let me know if you run into a question I didn't explain clearly.
> 
> Bear


Thanks!  The only thing I'm worried about is I have to use Pink Salt.  I don't have any TQ and can't really get any locally that I can find.


----------



## hitechredneck (Apr 5, 2014)

It came out of the cure a couple days ago. Fry test was good, but I'd never had not-smoked bacon. I can't say I liked it.  Spent two days forming pelicle and getting that goodness ready to smoke.  Smoked with applewood dust for 6 hrs. (Thanks to Todd).  Cold smoke. Outside temp was 58dF and the meat didn't reach anywhere near 70dF so it was a good cold smoke. 


Out of the cure. 













image.jpg



__ hitechredneck
__ Apr 5, 2014






Applewood dust in the amazn smoker. 













image.jpg



__ hitechredneck
__ Apr 5, 2014






Out of the smoker. 6 hrs later...













image.jpg



__ hitechredneck
__ Apr 5, 2014






Next up. Fridge for a day or so to firm back up. I'll slice later and show the vac-packs.


----------



## hitechredneck (Apr 11, 2014)

Started Slicing...  This was straight from the refrigerator.  I put the rest of the packs in the freezer to firm up more before finishing the slicing.
It is a little sweet to me, but may have been because I used too much brown sugar or something.  Cure was right.  Not too salty.
I'm happy with it all in all.  Eating 13lbs of 'almost right' bacon is still pretty dang good if you ask me.













photo.JPG



__ hitechredneck
__ Apr 11, 2014


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 11, 2014)

Looks Great, Hi Tech!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










4 hours in the freezer makes slicing a lot better.

I would never Hot smoke either.

Cold Smoke or Warm smoke, but no higher than 130* smoker temp. Above 130*-140* could render some fat. Wouldn't want to do that.

Bear


----------



## hitechredneck (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanks Bear!  It was easier than I thought, but my wife made fun of me for 'massaging my meat' every evening. :sausage:


----------



## foamheart (Apr 12, 2014)

That's some fine looking bacon... great job, and if ya get teased about massaging the meat, wait till you get caught taking pictures....LOL

Congrats on some fine looking bacon! You'll never want store bought again!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2014)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> Thanks Bear! It was easier than I thought, but my wife made fun of me for 'massaging my meat' every evening.


LOL----Some women just get jealous!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## hitechredneck (Apr 14, 2014)

Foamheart said:


> That's some fine looking bacon... great job, and if ya get teased about massaging the meat, wait till you get caught taking pictures....LOL
> 
> Congrats on some fine looking bacon! You'll never want store bought again!


She knows me...  I've got pics of just about every smoke I do.  I am throwing together a cookbook for my family because I have a 20 yr old that's leaving the nest.  He asked if I would give him the recipes for all the stuff my wife and I cook...  So I have been making him a surprise cookbook that I'll get printed at Kinkos or somewhere like that.  Gotta have pictures to go with the cookbook!

Oh... and Thanks!  I had fun with this bacon.  Going to try Pops Brine next time.  See which one I like better.  With bacon going up and up in price, I have a feeling this is going to be the cheapest way out from now on.


----------



## foamheart (Apr 14, 2014)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> am throwing together a cookbook for my family because I have a 20 yr old that's leaving the nest.  He asked if I would give him the recipes for all the stuff my wife and I cook...  So I have been making him a surprise cookbook that I'll get printed at Kinkos or somewhere like that.  Gotta have pictures to go with the cookbook!


My Mom gave all the family, kids, grandkids, great grand kids all recipes boxes and she made copies of her recipes. Only one copy of each, then she divided 'em up and put some in each box. No one thought anything of it, we were all happy, she made something from the heart. After she passed away everyone realized what she had done. We all used to call her when a recipe was needed. Now we call one another looking and in the process we all keep up with one another's lives. She was a pretty smart lady!


----------



## disco (Apr 14, 2014)

HiTechRedNeck said:


> She knows me...  I've got pics of just about every smoke I do.  I am throwing together a cookbook for my family because I have a 20 yr old that's leaving the nest.  He asked if I would give him the recipes for all the stuff my wife and I cook...  So I have been making him a surprise cookbook that I'll get printed at Kinkos or somewhere like that.  Gotta have pictures to go with the cookbook!
> 
> Oh... and Thanks!  I had fun with this bacon.  Going to try Pops Brine next time.  See which one I like better.  With bacon going up and up in price, I have a feeling this is going to be the cheapest way out from now on.


First, I love the look of that bacon! Well done.

Second, what a great thing to do for your son. Sharing traditions and recipes with your family is a good thing. Salute, Sir.

Disco


----------



## hitechredneck (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks all.  I had a lot of fun with this one.  My dad and granddad used to make bacon in grandpa's smokehouse.  I just never tried it myself.  

Foamheart, that's an awesome idea!  Maybe some day my wife can do that for the grandkids.  I'm sure I'll be dead and gone long before her. :)


----------

